# Newbie setup on a budget



## harricam (Apr 9, 2020)

My newbie setup is almost finished. I spent around £450 in total.



I got the Sage Barista Express from eBay used/refurb for £363.


Yagua scales for £17. I couldn't justify the price for some Acaia scales.


Loveramics flat white mugs which I am a big fan of. And I love the espresso egg cups! I am planning on buying some more, possibly cappacino mugs. £40 spent.


Yolococa Tamping matt for £12. I might replace this, I would like one that grips to the surface. This one slips about.


53mm Edesia dosing tool £8, which dosn't fit in the machine but I use a pen to push the grinding trigger and catch the coffee. Less mess 


List of enemies note book for tasting notes and recipes.


Overall I am really enjoying this new hobby. Way more pleasing than a nespresso set up 

P.S
I am on the hunt for a bottomless portafilter for the Sage Barista Express. If anyone knows of where I can get one in the UK, let me know.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Looks good. How are you finding it?


----------



## harricam (Apr 9, 2020)

THR_Crema said:


> Looks good. How are you finding it?


 It is great! Got my coffee dialled in now! Fresh brew every day


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

That's a sweet set up, so what's in the top jar I'm curious also your running low on pasta (you can thank me later)


----------



## harricam (Apr 9, 2020)

ronan08 said:


> That's a sweet set up, so what's in the top jar I'm curious also your running low on pasta (you can thank me later)


 Thanks! That would be the demerara sugar. Haha we topped it up today


----------



## Mike112079 (May 10, 2020)

What brand funnel is that? Thank you


----------



## GriffGraff_91 (May 10, 2020)

How do you find the thermometer on the milk jug? Looks a lot easier than having to manage a bog standard thermometer stuck in the top!


----------



## harricam (Apr 9, 2020)

Mike112079 said:


> What brand funnel is that? Thank you


 Edesia Espress 53mm


----------



## harricam (Apr 9, 2020)

GriffGraff_91 said:


> How do you find the thermometer on the milk jug? Looks a lot easier than having to manage a bog standard thermometer stuck in the top!


 It's OK sometimes it can be hard to see and I am not sure how accurate it is, especially when you are steaming a small amount of milk. I get by with it.


----------



## GriffGraff_91 (May 10, 2020)

harricam said:


> It's OK sometimes it can be hard to see and I am not sure how accurate it is, especially when you are steaming a small amount of milk. I get by with it.


 Ok that's helpful, thanks! I will stick with the standard thermometer then


----------



## Home Coffee Tips (May 5, 2020)

Nice setup, hows the milk steaming capabilities on the machine? Can you get a good enough microfoam for latte art?


----------



## harricam (Apr 9, 2020)

Home Coffee Tips said:


> Nice setup, hows the milk steaming capabilities on the machine? Can you get a good enough microfoam for latte art?


 This is my first machine so I don't have anything to compare it to. However I definitely get good foamy milk, enough to make art. I just lack the art skill...


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

harricam said:


> This is my first machine so I don't have anything to compare it to. However I definitely get good foamy milk, enough to make art. I just lack the art skill...
> 
> View attachment 39409


 😂 that's amazing if only there was a late art competition you'd have my vote.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

Hi mate....

im new to this also and just looking at my first machine......

looking at this or the pro, £550-£600, lot of money so just deliberating a it

how are you finding it being a newbie?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Id say the sage are quite good for latte art, they can produce a good milk

Now to get better at it.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> Id say the sage are quite good for latte art, they can produce a good milk
> 
> Now to get better at it.
> 
> View attachment 39717


 Looks decent....

Which do you have ?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I have the duo temp pro, smaller cheaper version of the Barista


----------



## harricam (Apr 9, 2020)

Wisey said:


> Hi mate....
> 
> im new to this also and just looking at my first machine......
> 
> ...


 I also looked at the duo temp pro but I went with the Barista Express becuase you get the built in grinder. Which saves counter space and it may save you money depending on what budget you have for a grinder.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

harricam said:


> I also looked at the duo temp pro but I went with the Barista Express becuase you get the built in grinder. Which saves counter space and it may save you money depending on what budget you have for a grinder.


 The duo temp pro????? Is that the sage barista pro or something different? Sorry totally new to this!


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

harricam said:


> My newbie setup is almost finished. I spent around £450 in total.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ps - you can get cheaper syrups from B&M, they're Tate & Lyle so proper stuff not B&M own, £4 for 750ml or 1 litre can remember....


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

harricam said:


> My newbie setup is almost finished. I spent around £450 in total.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A deep rabbit hole of money to get lost in mate, I have same machine, just ordered. Niche to go with it as independent grinder, how you finding it? Can get good latte art aswell of it


----------



## harricam (Apr 9, 2020)

Wisey said:


> The duo temp pro????? Is that the sage barista pro or something different? Sorry totally new to this!


 Ah are you looking at the the Barista Pro for £699 or the Duo Temp Pro for £379?
I am no expert but the only difference I can see between the Barista Pro and Barista Express is that the Pro has a 3 second start up thermo jet. Which to me seems a bit pointless as I turn on my machine and whilst it warms up I am weighing out the beans, grinding, tamping etc.. bt the time I have done that and ready to pull a shot, it is well and truely warmed up. The LCD display does look nice but I don't see any major benefits to it that warrent the extra £.


----------



## harricam (Apr 9, 2020)

Joe shorrock said:


> A deep rabbit hole of money to get lost in mate, I have same machine, just ordered. Niche to go with it as independent grinder, how you finding it? Can get good latte art aswell of it


 Yeah I love it. Good quality coffee every day and I find that it is consistent with pulling shots once it is dialled in to the bean. My milk frothing is getting better as well.


----------



## stevy6 (Oct 31, 2016)

Interested in "who" is in your book next to your funnel! Love your set up.


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

harricam said:


> This is my first machine so I don't have anything to compare it to. However I definitely get good foamy milk, enough to make art. I just lack the art skill...
> 
> View attachment 39409


 From what i see, you make a good espresso. Latte art just keep practise.



stevy6 said:


> Interested in "who" is in your book next to your funnel! Love your set up.


 yes, me also interested to know "who" in the list 😂


----------

